# Solved: Keep hearing the "device disconnected" sound every couple of minutes



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

I just installed Windows 8 on an older Compaq laptop (a 6715b). I keep hearing the bun-bun-bump downward sound you normally hear when you do something like unplug a USB device or something like that. Except it's happening over and over for no very apparent reason; no pop-up bubbles or messages giving info about what's causing it. What logs should I look at to try and narrow down what hardware is causing this?


----------



## Netghost56 (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe check system logs? Check them all for good measure.

This didn't happen until after you installed 8? 

I'm thinking maybe you updated your drivers with the new OS and something isn't registering correctly...


----------



## bond327 (Apr 22, 2013)

this is wired.. so you have ABSOLUTELY noting pluged into a usb on your computer?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you have a built in card reader .... Safe disconnect it, and see if the disconnect sound quits


----------



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

Noyb said:


> If you have a built in card reader .... Safe disconnect it, and see if the disconnect sound quits


There is a smart card reader but nothing is in it and the "safe disconnect" icon at the bottom I would use for flash drives only lists the "Broadcom 802.11 Multiband Network Adapter" as a device that can be safely removed.


bond327 said:


> this is wired.. so you have ABSOLUTELY noting pluged into a usb on your computer?


Negative; nothing plugged in except the power supply.


Netghost56 said:


> Maybe check system logs? Check them all for good measure.
> 
> This didn't happen until after you installed 8?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe you updated your drivers with the new OS and something isn't registering correctly...


This was a clean OEM install of 8. I was previously running Ubuntu and XP dual boot.

I think I might have fixed it though. I went through the device manager and disabled all the hardware that I don't intend to use (this laptop is only going to be used for multi-track audio recording via firewire). I think I noticed the dinging stop after I disabled the bluetooth adapter. None of the hardware has any bangs or red flags next to it but one item is listed as an unknown device in the Other category, however disabling it never fixed it. It's been a few minutes now and I haven't heard it ding any more so I think I might have fixed it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If I am correct that model was introduced in February 2007 mainly, with Windows Vista as the OS
I think you have done quite well to even get 8 to run
How successful it will prove to be - only time will tell.
Good Luck with it


----------



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

Macboatmaster said:


> If I am correct that model was introduced in February 2007 mainly, with Windows Vista as the OS
> I think you have done quite well to even get 8 to run
> How successful it will prove to be - only time will tell.
> Good Luck with it


I have to say with honesty I am VERY surprised how snappy Windows 8 runs on this laptop (though I did disable all the visual effects/transitions and clear type).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
You may find this useful
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088319-windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts.html


----------

